# Can a home environment cause the mice to get poorly?



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I have an issue. I've decided to stop breeding as a lot of my mice were loosing weight and dying for no apparent reason. 
I am putting this down to a few things... I have a mold issue in my flat, it makes me ill. I'd been breeding mice properly for
2 years and had produced a beautiful tri and slashed line, but they were just dieing off.. I have 3 females and a male left now,
but I'm reluctant to breed anymore. There is a bad mold issue that makes my asthma horrendous and we've been classed 
a A hazard and are trying to move. Surely this could cause the mice to get ill as they have very sensitive respiratory organs,
more so than humans? Wondering if this could be why my mice were getting ill.. A good friend of mine has had mice from my lines
and all her babies are very healthy. Even my eldest remaining female's sister who has gone on to have very healthy offspring.
Would I be right in assuming the mold in my home has an affect on my babies?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not an expert, but some lines of mice are more/less tolerant to certain stresses. For examples, my Charlies do really well in my cool, sometimes dank basement, but suffer notably in the heat. Hopefully you move in time to breed your remaining does!


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

If the mold is making you ill it probably isn't good for your mice either. Sorry yours died  Hope you move and the rest survive so you can breed again once it's safe


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats what I thought.. I'm not planning on breeding them again at the moment but might do in the future.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes I also live somewhere that is quite damp(in the winter) and I would like to move and yes it does affect my mice. But for now I just have to live :!: with it. Or grin and bear.


----------

